# Anschlussproblem? Stehende Lüfter mit Corsair Cooling Hydro Pro



## Schirrle (12. Januar 2020)

*Anschlussproblem? Stehende Lüfter mit Corsair Cooling Hydro Pro*

Guten Abend zusammen,

hoffe ich bin hier richtig; Thema ansonsten gerne verschieben.

Problem: Die zwei Lüfter auf dem Radiator bewegen sich keinen Milimeter... 

Zur Sache: Ich habe mir Hardware, Case usw. bestellt für ein komplett neues System. Heute, also mittlerweile gestern Abend habe ich mir dann die Zeit genommen und alles zusammen gebastelt.
Ehe ich weiter aushole direkt die Daten dazu, um Fragen vorzubeugen:

Gehäuse: : be quiet! SILENT BASE 801 Window Black
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro P11 650W
Mainboard: ASUS ROG STRIX X570-E GAMING
Prozessor: : AMD Ryzen 9 3900X
Grafikkarte: : MSI GeForce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio
Arbeitsspeicher: G.Skill DIMM 32 GB DDR4-3600 Kit
usw. usv...
CPU-Kühlung: Corsair Cooling Hydro Series H115i Pro
Zwei extra Lüfter für dessen Radiator: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 140 mm PWM

So... vor etwa 20 Minuten fertig geworden, mit rasendem Puls - also Höchstspannung, wer kennts nicht?  - das Ding angeschlossen und auf das Knöpfchen gedrückt.
Läuft alles, wird alles erkannt; *mit Ausnahme der zwei Lüfter am Radiator!*

Nun will ich das Ding erst wieder anfassen, wenn ich geschlafen habe - hat jemand ne Ahnung woran das liegt?
Die PDF-Anleitung der Corsair-Kühlung gäbe es hier: >Klick<
Die PDF-Anleitung für das Mainboard hier: >Klick<

Folgende Stecker habe ich am Mainboard angebracht (Step 1 und Step 2):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und zwar an folgenden Anschlüssen (Step 1 und Step 2):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Stecker steckt also auf dem CPU_FAN.
Aber wie gesagt, die Lüfter bewegen sich nicht. 

Eine Idee? Ehe ich da morgen, äh, später, völlig im Nebel herum stochere... ^^


Liebe Grüße


----------



## Zeph4r (12. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anschlussproblem? Stehende Lüfter mit Corsair Cooling Hydro Pro*

Den Sata angesteckt sonst kein Strom für die Lüfter?


----------



## evilgrin68 (12. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anschlussproblem? Stehende Lüfter mit Corsair Cooling Hydro Pro*

Die Pumpe sollte drei Stecker haben: 
- CPU FAN für Drehzahl (Step 1)
- USB für Ansteuerung (Step 2) 
- SATA Stecker zum Netzteil für die Spannungsversorgung. Seite 5 der Anleitung unter "figure 1" linkes Bild. Der Stecker wird direkt mit dem Netzteil verbunden und *nicht* am Motherboard.

Die Lüfter werden dann noch an den Ausgängen der Pumpe angeschlossen.

Und von dem SATA Stecker hast du ja nichts geschrieben... Also scheint der zu fehlen.

Ansonsten mal Bilder der Pumpe sammt Stecker einstellen.


----------



## Schirrle (12. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anschlussproblem? Stehende Lüfter mit Corsair Cooling Hydro Pro*

Morgen ,

heute doch etwas länger gepennt. Letzter Urlaubstag... ^^



Zeph4r schrieb:


> Den Sata angesteckt sonst kein Strom für die Lüfter?


Selbstverständlich; die Pumpe selbst läuft und leuchtet ja auch fein... 



evilgrin68 schrieb:


> Die Pumpe sollte drei Stecker haben:
> - CPU FAN für Drehzahl (Step 1)
> - USB für Ansteuerung (Step 2)
> - SATA Stecker zum Netzteil für die Spannungsversorgung. Seite 5 der Anleitung unter "figure 1" linkes Bild. Der Stecker wird direkt mit dem Netzteil verbunden und *nicht* am Motherboard.
> ...


SATA-Stecker für die Stromzufuhr ist natürlich gesteckt, wie eben geschrieben - und die zwei Lüfter sind natürlich auch am dem Y-Ding von der Pumpe dran.
Ich werde in den nächsten 30 Minuten, jetzt erst mal Kaffee trinken, das Ding öffnen, die Anschlüsse kontrollieren und Fotos davon machen.


----------



## Schirrle (12. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anschlussproblem? Stehende Lüfter mit Corsair Cooling Hydro Pro*

So... das "Herzteil", von dem alle weiteren Anschlüsse weg gehen:
https://www.bilder-upload.eu/upload/1f7c69-1578844071.jpg

Angeschlossen am Mainboard - CPU_FAN:
https://www.bilder-upload.eu/upload/dc8ac8-1578844099.jpg

Beide Lüfterkabel mit der Corsair verbunden:
https://www.bilder-upload.eu/upload/482974-1578844095.jpg

USB der Corsair an Mainboard angebracht (linker):
https://www.bilder-upload.eu/upload/7b79b7-1578844078.jpg

SATA-Stromanschluss ist gesteckt:
https://www.bilder-upload.eu/upload/5f61fb-1578844082.jpg

Die Lüfter stehen... 

Achso, und, ähm: Ja, von den SATA-Steckern habe ich im ersten Beitrag nichts geschrieben, weil ich meinen will, dass davon einfach grundsätzlich auszugehen ist - ohne Strom, nix los - ehe im Internet nach Hilfe gerufen wird. ^^

Bin gerade aber tatsächlich etwas ratlos.


----------



## Schirrle (12. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anschlussproblem? Stehende Lüfter mit Corsair Cooling Hydro Pro*

So... folgende Dinge ausprobiert...

- Das Ding mal nicht am CPU_FAN, sondern am CPU_OPT angeschlossen -> hat nichts gebracht

- Einen der beiden Lüfter einzeln am CPU_FAN angeschlossen -> Lüfter dreht sich

- Wieder ursprüngliche Konfiguration -> Stillstand. Im Bios wurden konstante, sich nur minimal verändernde RPM ausgegeben... aber... Stillstand.
Habe dann davon unbeeindruckt nen USB-Stick angestöpselt und Windows 10 installiert - danach Chipsatztreiber installiert und dann diese Corsair-Software "iCUE".

Die Software zeigte auch eine Umdrehungsgeschwindigkeit von 0 an, für beide Lüfter. Die Pumpe lief langsam vor sich hin - alle drei (also Pumpe sowie die zwei Lüfter) im Silent-Modus.
Dann habe ich den Modus bei einem Lüfter auf Performance geändert -> schon lief er plötzlich. Den Modus auch beim zweiten Lüfter angewendet -> nun liefen / laufen beide... o.O

Frage... oder... zwei Fragen an euch:
Im Standard-Modus... ohne Software und Windows... ist das Ding will ich annehmen also im Silent-Modus aktiv?

Weiter nun, das würde ich später nach dem Kochen durch ne Systemauslastung eh noch prüfen:
Im Silent-Modus... springen die Lüfter erst ab ner bestimmten Temperatur an? Oder wie darf ich mir das vorstellen? Irritiert mich irgendwie enorm...


----------



## Schirrle (12. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anschlussproblem? Stehende Lüfter mit Corsair Cooling Hydro Pro*

Update... das Problem ist in manchen Foren bereits "bekannt":
Wie schon der eine oder andere vor mir hatte ich das Pech, von unzähligen Lüftern genau den FAN auszuwählen, welcher mit dieser (und auch vielen anderen) AiO nicht(!) funktioniert....

Das liegt an der Ansteuerung des etwas speziellen 6-Pol-Motors - jedweden anderen PWM-Lüfter hätte ich wählen können, nur eben diesen nicht... ^^
Nun gut, ehe ich mich nun wieder lange durch unzählige Lüfter durch wühle und erneut anfange Testberichte zu lesen: Kann jemand einen regulierbaren 140mm-Lüfter empfehlen, der sehr leise ist und dennoch entsprechend effizient Luft schaufelt?


Liebe Grüße


----------



## heamer_GER (13. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anschlussproblem? Stehende Lüfter mit Corsair Cooling Hydro Pro*

Wenn die AIO im Deckel ist dann nimm die Noiseblocker E-Loops, die brauchen einen freihen Ansaugbereich sonst werden die Lauter.
Noctua NF A14 , Top Leistung ,  Fast gleichauf mit den E-Loops
Arctic P14 PWM , Beste P/L


----------



## Schirrle (13. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anschlussproblem? Stehende Lüfter mit Corsair Cooling Hydro Pro*

Merci... werde noch paar Tests durch gehen - und bis Mittag entweder die Noctua NF-A14  oder die NB-eLoop Fan B14-PS bestellen... 

Danke euch.


----------

